

Confusing Products and Markets - There's no such thing as the Tablet Market.  - destraynor
http://contrast.ie/blog/the-tablet-market/

======
Pewpewarrows
Replace "iPad" with "iPhone", and "tablet" with "smartphone" in this article.
Imagine it was written two years ago when Android phones started to release en
mass. Then proceed to realize that it's just a silly rant written by someone
who has no idea what the difference between product and market is.

> Being the market leader in a fictitious market might look good on a
> Powerpoint slide, but it just doesn’t pay the bills.

Yeah, I'm sure that's why Samsung and HTC are laughing their way to the bank
with the sky-high profits they made from selling Android-backed smartphones.
But sure, go on thinking that there isn't a tablet market, just like there
wasn't a smartphone market two years ago. And fyi, cherry-picking an app with
poor sales on Android its first month doesn't help your argument in the
slightest. I could just as easily do the same for a poor-selling iOS game.
Doing so just makes you look desperate.

